# Beginner question



## FreddeN (Feb 1, 2011)

When I head into the computer properties I can see at the RAM section: 3.00 GB (2.75 GB can be used). What do this mean?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is 3 gig installed, of which 2.75 is available to Windows, the other .25 is reserved by the motherboard most likely for video.


----------

